# Cohutta/Blue Ridge Hike/Camp



## sjr10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can anyone help suggest a good place for a short (3-5mi) hike in to camp around the Blue Ridge Cohutta area?  

I know of Jacks River and Conasauga River Trails but am taking some first timers and trying to avoid getting wet.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 21, 2010)

I dont know how many miles but what about trail 76 or blue ridge trl there no long at all.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 5, 2010)

Drive past Jack's River trailhead (take a right after the bridge) and go for a spell, take a hard switchback right to Big Frog Loop.  Short (2 or 3 miles) easy hike to Beech Bottom along the top of the ridge. Don't think you can camp within a mile of the falls anymore due to trashers, but there are a few sites upstream of Beech Bottom.


----------



## jonkayak (Nov 9, 2010)

Beech Bottom Trail would be my suggestion, but I haven't been there in 10 years.


----------



## cheeber (Nov 16, 2010)

Panther Creek Falls is another excellent spot in the Cohuttas.  It's been 15 years since I've hiked in from the top side, but I believe its about 3.5 miles with no significant water to cross.  You will want to hike in from the upstream side.  The Downstream side requires a couple crossings on the Conasoga River (sp?).

Beach Bottom trail is also good and provides excellent access to Jacks River falls.  You do have to cross a fairly sizable creek twice (I believe it is called beech creek).  Depending on the rain, I believe the creek is usually ankle to knee deep.  The map below shows the areas that are closed to camping.  They have had bear trouble in recent years and have recently had to kill a few bears.  I hiked the Jacks River Trail a couple months ago, and there was a ranger there checking the "no camping" areas.  This map would require you to camp just before both creek crossings.

I think either of these locations would provide a rewarding expereince.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 17, 2010)

jacks river fields is on the eastern edge of the wma, lots of camping locations and if you have multiple vehicles you can drop one off on each end of the trail.  I think its part of the benson mackay trail grid 2B on this map http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fsm9_028922.pdf  Water along that creek is flowing from south to north.


----------

